

YouTube is bullying indie artists into unfair contracts - 4p3
http://www.eastbayexpress.com/oakland/zoandeuml-keating-fights-youtube-to-control-her-music-and-reputation/Content?oid=4185350

======
throwawayaway
The headline is not the interesting part, the headline has been discussed
previously. The dirty tricks on youtube's part with journalists are the
interesting part.

FTA: One of the journalists who reported on Keating's plight was Paul
Resnikoff at DigitalMusicNews.com. He republished her blogpost under the
headline, "YouTube is Removing Any Artist That Refuses to License its
Subscription Service." A representative from YouTube contacted him and
demanded a retraction of the headline, calling it "patently false." In a
subsequent email exchange, which Resnikoff posted online, the representative
cited a basic terms of service policy as proof that any user in agreement can
upload content, not contesting other terms dictated to Keating. (When I
contacted YouTube with several specific questions, I received the same
statement.) When reached by email, Resnikoff said that he didn't plan to heed
the retraction demand. "YouTube is exhibiting some pretty ugly treatment
toward artists," he wrote. "And understandably they don't want it reported
accurately."Following the exchange, Keating posted the transcript of her phone
exchange with YouTube's representative. Digital Music News' headline remains,
as does a very similar one published by Forbes, whose author was also
contacted by YouTube, according to Resnikoff.

FTA 2:

Billboard published another article condescending to Keating as a "confused"
"part-time pundit." The piece states that YouTube had been in touch to
"clarify" the contract proposed to Keating, directly contradicting Keating's
transcribed conversation and her unsigned contract.

There's a reason aphex twin's music is going up on soundcloud and not youtube,
and it's the advertising industry.

